# Pittsburg NH ride on 6/20/2013 to 6/23/2013????



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

Anyone in the NH area interested in riding that weekend me and my brother are headed up to pittsburg, we rented a cabin. We both ride 4x4 and like to play in the mud and technical trails. Let me know.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

ttt


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Where exactly are you talking about im rite below Pittsburgh pa.


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

Pittsburg New hampshire.


----------

